# Harry Lauder's walking sticks



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

When norson posted a few days ago about the corkscrew willow he's using for sticks, I started thinking about similar trees I've seen at a nearby botanical garden. Last night I recalled a shrub that died off some years ago. It was called a "Harry Lauder Walking Stick Tree." Curliest branches I'd ever seen. Evidently it is often used as a flowering ornamental in gardens.

Upon searching around, I found a nice article on Mr. Lauder, a vaudevillian singer. The fellow must have been a hoot. He had quite a cane collection, among which were the twisty ones he used when he was in character. Seeing them brings a smile to my face, not the least because I've been working on a few sticks I consider "loopy."

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

That is quite a collection he amassed.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great article, enjoyed paging through it, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Simpley unbelievable. I'd have paid 600 for one of those sticks!


----------

